
Reasons Tumblr went down - jasonshen
http://wellbebackshortly.com/
======
igorgue
You (and certainly I) wish to have the amount of traffic [1] Tumblr has, to
put it simple, this is an awesome problem to have :-)

With that being said, they didn't take it lightly:

"know that this is absolutely unacceptable to our team, and unacceptable for a
platform determined to be the best place in the world for your creative
expression" [2]

I mean, what else can they say? Refund the customer's money? They've already
done that.

[1]
[http://www.quantcast.com/profile/trafficGraph?wunit=wtpub%3A...](http://www.quantcast.com/profile/trafficGraph?wunit=wtpub%3Apixel%2Fp-19UtqE8ngoZbM&drg=&dty=ar&gl=all&reachType=period&dtr=dm&width=522&country=UK&ggt=large&showDeleteButtons=true&v=1642576819)

[2] <http://staff.tumblr.com/post/2127872280/downtime>

~~~
ahemphill
As the creator of this site, I agree. It's all intended in good fun.

------
maukdaddy
Cute doesn't cut it when people are relying on your business. I sure hope no
SaaS vendors take this approach.

~~~
elithrar
The major downtime sucked, and the minor hiccups still continue to suck. But I
think we also need to realise it's free. It doesn't excuse the lack of
communication, but lofty expectations of uptime for a service that's offered
freely seem asinine.

~~~
kmfrk
On a site like Hacker News, we judge Tumblr both from a consumer point of
view, but also from a start-up point of view. And from the latter, this
instability is a really big problem.

~~~
nhangen
and beyond that, if you set the expectation that you're giving a pro service,
regardless of the price, then you should probably do what you taught people to
expect...especially with millions on funding.

------
DanielRibeiro
This one could, sadly, be true: _WikiLeaks was hosted here_

------
ahemphill
I created this, and it might be a good time to mention that I'm always looking
for new opportunities. I'm a well-rounded front-end developer with a sense of
humor. ;)

------
jfm3
"Doing bong rips of salvia with Miley Cyrus"

There's no excuse for downtime, but if there were, this would certainly be
one.

------
base
funny this guy has more sites like this <http://reasonstumblrwentdown.com/>

~~~
ahemphill
Same app, different path. (I couldn't decide on the morning that I whipped
this up.)

------
sami_b
"Gone for lunch, be back in 10"

Oh OK, I'll wait...gone.

